# What the Inglenook is for....and what it is not for!



## webbie

Welcome to the Inglenook!

This forum room is for off-topic announcements and conversations! They may be slightly hearth related - or not! Examples might include:

"We had a new baby"
"We are getting married"
"We are getting a new house"
"It's cold today in MN".
"I enjoy sailing - anyone else?"
"Where is the best pizza in the northeast?"
"Anyone want to meet up at the car show?"
"I went fishing and caught this"
"Here's my new batch of brewed beer"
(please try to keep very bloody photos out - family friendly is the word).

The room is meant more for conversation than for education and information - that is, most true informational posts or questions belong in the other forums (DIY, etc. etc.).

As to what does not go here....and, in fact, in any of our forums...

"I love Obama"
"I hate Obama"
"Muslims are bad"
"Cut my taxes"
"Keep illegals out"
"I'm angry today"
"My new AR-15 shoots big holes in the target"
"Here I am skinning a deer I just shot"
"Here's the pot plants I (illegally) grew"  legal growers? no problem here.
"Hearth.com is bad" (contact the Mods or Admin to complain)
(no religion or politics in general)

and anything along those lines. Those are, in general, not welcome in any Forum although we occasionally (based on moderators willingness) will open up the Ash Can for such topics.

Basically, we hope to use the room as a hang-out for folks that need a break from helping others in the main forum AND a place where we can move topics to...to clean up the other forums.

We will likely, at the moderators discretion, move a lot of "simple" posts...such as those concerning weather, simple statements "I like burning wood when it is cold", etc.
The idea is to try and keep the informational forums...as full of information as possible.

Thanks..and welcome to the Inglenook.


----------



## webbie

Here is a post which may help others with picture creation and uploading.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------

